# entrance location



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> many different opinions on where to locate the entrance on a top bar hive.

Well, I doubt that I am going to settle that debate. :lookout:

My permanent TBHs have entrances at the end, and are just a gap before the first bar. My TBH swarm traps also have an end entrance, but it is a slot about 1/2" x 3 1/2" about 3 inches from the bottom.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Have you seen some of the trap and hive configurations on you tube? lol
Bees don't seem to care one bit.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

The entrances are about in the middle of the end pieces on my trap hives. Mine are about three-quarters inch high and four inches long. You may want to tack a piece of half-inch wire mesh over the entrances to keep birds and mice out—they have caused me problems. I also use double entrances—one on each of the end pieces.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/traphive05.jpg

----------
Tom


----------



## yankee joe (Mar 16, 2013)

Tomas, I enjoyed your pictrues. I especially liked the sugar feeder frame. I had the same idea only I was going to 1/4 inch hardware cloth in stead if the wire. Does it work well or does the sugar crumble and fall off after the bees eat it down. How do you mix your sugar cake? What ratio? Keep doing what you are doing. It looks great.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like mine on the end better than the middle. I like the brood nest to be at one end so they will be there come winter with food in only one direction.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I like mine on the end better than the middle. I like the brood nest to be at one end so they will be there come winter with food in only one direction.


Discovered this the hard way. Lost a nuc this winter that ate itself into one corner and starved. Plenty of honey left in hive but it was 3 frames away


----------

